

Dotjs – Google Chrome extension that executes JavaScript files in ~/.js - snake_case
https://github.com/defunkt/dotjs

======
llagerlof
I tested it on Windows, and found an horrible issue. If you disable (or
uninstall) this extension, and reactivate (or reinstall) you lose all your
scripts. I will try again until a solution arises.

